# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Παπαγαλοι cockatiel.

## fotis_k

*Cockatiel(hollandicus Nymphicus)*

Οι παπαγαλοι cockatiel αποτελουν το μικροτερο ειδος cockatoo και ζουν στην Αυστραλια.Το μεγεθος τους κυμενεται μεταξυ των 30 και 32 εκατοστων.Ειναι εξαιρετικα κοινωνικα πουλια γι αυτο καλο ειναι να διατηρουνται σε ζευγαρια η ακομα και σε μικρες ομαδες των 10 και περισοτερων ατομων.Τα πανε εξισου καλα και με αλλα μικροτερα ειδη της Αυστραλιας(πχ budgie) αρκει να βρισκονται σε μεγαλο και ευρυχωρο κλουβι.Εαν διατηρειτε το cockatiel σας μονο του ειναι πολυ πιθανον να καταφερετε να το εξημερωσετε μιας και ειναι πολυ φιλικα πουλια.Το κυριο χαρακτηριστικο αυτων των παπαγαλων ειναι τα κοκκινα μαγουλα και το μακρυ λοφιο.Το προσδοκιμιο ζωης τους ειναι εως και 15 χρονια.

Τα cockatiel ειναι ανθεκτικα πουλια στο κρυο κι ετσι μπορουν να τοποθετηθουν σε εξωτερικη κλουβα με την προυποθεση να υπαρχει καποιο καταλυμα και να ειναι καλα προφυλαγμενα απο τα ρευματα αερα.Το κλουβι τους πρεπει να ειναι ευρυχωρο ωστε το λοφιο του πουλιου να μην φτανει την στεγη και να μπορει να κανει μερικα φτερουγισματα μεσα σε αυτο.Τους αρεσουν πολυ τα παιχνιδια γι αυτο καλο ειναι το κλουβι τους να εχει αρκετα.Στα cockatiel περα απο το πεταγμα και τα παιχνιδια τους αρεσει και παρα πολυ το σκαρφαλωμα.Γι αυτο το κλουβι πρεπει να εχει καθετα καγκελα η ακομα και μερικες σκαλιτσες.Επισης αρεσκονται στο να μασουλανε συνεχως.Γι αυτο μπορειτε να τοποθετησετε φυλλα ευκαλυπτου κι αλλα κλαδια που δεν θα τα βλαψουν.

Η τροφη τους αποτελειται απο σπορους για παπαγαλους αυστραλιας.Επιπλεον τους αρεσει πολυ η πρασιναδα και τα φρουτα καθως και το ιταλικο κεχρι το οποιο μαλιστα θα εξαφανισουν μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα.Τρωνε επισης μικρες ποσοτητες απο αυγα-κυριως κατα την διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου.

Μπορουν επισης να μιμηθουν σφυριγματα και ηχους καθως και λεξεις-φρασεις.Μεγαλυτερο ταλεντο σε αυτα εχουν τα αρσενικα.Επιπλεον τους αρεσει παρα πολυ το μπανιο με χλιαρο νερο που μπορειτε να τους προσφερετε ειτε με μια λεκανιτσα ειτε με ενα ψεκαστηρι.

Ο διαχωρισμος φυλου στα ενηλικα cockatiel ειναι πολυ ευκολος.Τα αρσενικα εχουν εντονα κοκκινα μαγουλα και κιτρινο προσωπο, ενω τα θηλυκα εχουν μουντα χρωματα στο προσωπο ριγες στην ουρα τους και τις λεγομενες μπαρες στο εσωτερικο της φτερουγας τους.Ολα αυτα ομως με την παροδο των χρονων εχουν αλλαξει μιας και εχουν δημιουργηθει πολλες μεταλλαξεις.

Η αναπαραγωγη αυτων των πουλιων ειναι αρκετα ευκολη.Η φωλια τους αποτελειται απο ενα κλειστο ξυλινο κουτι με επιφανεια περιπου 25x25 εκ. και ενα ανοιγμα εισοδου που κυμενεται απο 7-8 εκατοστα.Αναλογα με την ηλικια και την φυσικη κατασταση του, ενα θηλυκο μπορει να κανει απο 3-9 αυγα αλλα το πιο συνηθες ειναι 4 αυγα.Το θηλυκο μαζι με το αρσενικο επωαζουν τα αυγα περιπου για 18 ημερες εως οτου σκασει το πρωτο μικρο.Συνηθως το αρσενικο κλωσσαει την ημερα και το θηλυκο την χυχτα.Βεβαια δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που αναλαμβανουν το κλωσσημα και τα 2 μαζι.Τα νεογνα εχουν πυκνο κιτρινο χνουδι το οποιο με την παροδο των ημερων φευγει.Τα μικρα ανατρεφονται αποκλειστικα απο τους γονεις εως οτου ειναι ικανα να φροντιζουν μονα τους τον εαυτο τους.Αποκτουν φτερωμα περιπου στην ηλικια των 4-5 εβδομαδων.Κατα την διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου οι γονεις πρεπει να εχουν στην διαθεση τους φρεσκο αυγο και μηλο για να ταιζουν τα μικρα.Τα κοκατιλ ωριμαζουν σεξουαλικα αφου γινουν 6 μηνων αλλα καλο ειναι να αναπαραγωνται αφου κλεισουν το 1ο ετος της ηλικιας τους.Πριν κλεισουν τον 6ο μηνα ζωης τα αρσενικα δεν εχουν παρει το οριστικο τους φτερωμα.

Ακολουθουν μερικες φωτογραφιες του ειδους:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο Φωτη...
Ευχαριστουμε..  :Happy:  



*Επρεπε ομως να βαλεις φωτο και απο τα δικα σου κουκλια..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## maria ps

ευχαριστούμε πολύ Φώτη ωραίο το άρθρο και οι φωτογραφίες. μπράβο σου χρησιμότατο

----------


## pamela

μπραβο φωτη πολυ ωραιο αρθρο,κ κουκληστικεσ οι φωτο  :Happy:

----------


## joel

να ρωτισω σε λουτινο περλε κοκατιλ πως ξεχωριζεις το φιλο του??μπορει κανεις να μου πει τι ειναι το δικο μου?νομιζω οτι ειναι κοριτσι...

----------


## vicky_ath

Αφου ειναι ενηλικο κ εχει παραμεινει περλε σημαινει οτι ειναι κοριτσι!!
Μπορεις για σιγουρια να ελεγξεις στο εσωτερικο της ουρας αν υπαρχουν οριζοντιες γραμμες, οπως κ στο εσωτερικο της φτερουγας θα πρεπει να εχει κιτρινες περλες!

----------


## fotis_k

Στα λουτινο δεν ισχυει οτι και στα κανονικα περλε.Σφυραει καθολου η μονο τσιριζει?

Ποσο καιρο το εχεις?εχει δαχτυλιδι?Μια φωτογραφια με φλας απο το εσωτερικο της φτερουγας και απο το κατω μερος της ουρας θα ηταν πολυ βοηθητικες.

----------


## joel

δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι.μου το χαρισε μια γνωστη μου.δεν το μπορουσε αλλο γτ εκραζε συνεχεια..δεν κελαιδαει αλλα βγαζει μικρους ηχους που δεν διαρκουν πανω απο 1 δευτερολεπτο.κατω στην ουρα και τα φτερα εχει κιτρινες κοιλιδες.φωτος θα βαλω αυριο για να μην την ξυπνισω τωρα..  ::

----------


## joel

α και την εχω 1.5 χρονο...

----------


## joel

ειχα ετοιμη μια φωτο απο την φτερουγα της..αμα κοιταξετε προσεκτικα θα δειτε κοιλιδες κιτρινες!!!μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση οταν ειχα ενα μεγαλο φτερο της στο κλουβι και το σηκωσα στο φως και ειδα τιςκοιλιδες...ποπο τι φτιαχνει η φυση και ο θεος σκεφτηκα!!!

----------


## fotis_k

Βαλε και μια απο την ουρα.Η συμπεριφορα της δειχνει θηλυκο αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο.Μια φωτογραφια απο την ουρα ανοιχτη θα μας λυσει την απορια.

----------


## vicky_ath

Φωτη τα αρσενικα pearl lutino δε χανουν τις περλες τους οπως τα υπολοιπα?

----------


## joel

Τωρα δεν μπορω..βγαζω αλλα με το φλασ βγαινει πολυ φωτεινη..θα προσπαθησω αυριο το πρωι...

----------


## Anna

Ωραίο και χρήσιμο το άρθρο,αλλά έχω μια μικρή ερώτηση.Λέει ότι ζουν εώς και 15 χρόνια,αλλά εγώ έχω ακούσει οτι ζουν 20 ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω...είναι λάθος αυτό?

----------


## fotis_k

> Ωραίο και χρήσιμο το άρθρο,αλλά έχω μια μικρή ερώτηση.Λέει ότι ζουν εώς και 15 χρόνια,αλλά εγώ έχω ακούσει οτι ζουν 20 ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω...είναι λάθος αυτό?


Σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και κοκατιλ που εχουν ξεπερασει τα 15 χρονια ζωης αλλα ο γενικος μεσος ορος ειναι μεχρι 15 χρονια.

----------


## MR G

Εαν ειμαι off-topic να το μεταφερουμε αλλου , ενα κλουβι για μαξιμουμ 2 πουλακια αυτου του cockatiel μπωρει να ειναι 1μετρο*1μετρο*1.20υψος? ή πρεπει να ειναι ποιο ψηλο το κλουβι?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εαν ειμαι off-topic να το μεταφερουμε αλλου , ενα κλουβι για μαξιμουμ 2 πουλακια αυτου του cockatiel μπωρει να ειναι 1μετρο*1μετρο*1.20υψος? ή πρεπει να ειναι ποιο ψηλο το κλουβι?


Μια χαρά παλάτι.

----------


## MR G

οποτε πρωχοραμε στην κατασκευη η βαση ειναι ετοιμη οπως και τα πλαινα και η μιση οροφη , το πλεγμα αγοραστηκε με "ματι" συμφωνα αυτα που διαβασα εδω! καμια ιδεα για πορτακια?
(_παλι off topic πρεπει να ειμαι)_

----------


## giotakismille

θα παρω σε λιγο καιρο κοκατιλακι!

----------


## tarirs

Πολυ ωραιο το thread....και καταπυστικο...οσο ο φιλος που ρωταει αν ειναι αρσενικο  θυληκο....ε το μονο που θα κανεις ειναι να αλλαξεις ονομα...εγω πχ,το φωναζα ''Ροκυ'' και μου βγηκε ''Ρικα''....κι τι εγινε...??? Αγαπη θελουν και φροντιδα....και ας βγει και γκε'ι'....

----------


## Νικόλαος

Αγαπητοί φίλοι πού μπορώ νά βρώ μωρό cockatiel καί πόσο μπορεί νά στοιχίζει?

----------


## olga

Πολύ χρήσιμο το άρθρο! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχο αρθρο!! φιλε Φωτη σε ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## juliet

τέλειο το άρθρο...μία απορία όμως: από πόσο μηνών και μετά φαίνεται διαχωρισμός στο φύλο; ή από εβδομάδων ακόμα φαίνεται; θέλω να πω, μπορείς να τα μπερδέψεις σαν τα budgies όταν είναι νεαρά και δεν ξεχωρίζουν; και από πόσο μηνών και μετά είναι οκ να τα πάρεις;

----------


## lagreco69

Να σου πω την αληθεια! εγω οταν ειχα δει αυτο το αρθρο ημουν σχετικα νεος και δεν ειχα δει αυτα τα πολυ πιο πληρες αρθρα. Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel και Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus περιεχουν καταπληκτικες πληροφοριες.

----------


## juliet

ευχαριστώ, την βρήκα την απάντηση, τα λέει όλα σε αυτά που έβαλες!

----------

